# Monday the 9th



## weee36 (May 22, 2007)

Well, the e-mail came today. My pick-up day is Monday the 9th and I'm packing already. I hope they don't get tired of AW / Black 'ette 135's with dunny picking up his on Friday, the 6th. Twin cars, his and mine, picked up on the same day at the Welt; we were hoping for PCD on the same day, too.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Congrats! Look forward to meeting you on the 9th :thumbup:


----------



## dunny (Oct 10, 2007)

Yeah that was a lot of fun! At least we'll both have the cars back in cincy in a few weeks so we can meet up again at the local CCA events. You were the first person (of two) that I met on the trip to Europe to come up and say "are you dunny?" HAHA My wife was saying I was internationally known  It's a small world with the interwebs!!!

Have fun with the PCD! I know I will :bigpimp:


----------



## weee36 (May 22, 2007)

You can post some pointers for me from your Friday adventure. Jonathan, looking forward to meeting you.


----------

